# zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!



## Steffen90 (27. September 2008)

moin.
in letzter zeit habe ich leider sehr viele aussteiger beim karpfen fischen. alles gute fische weit über 20 pfund. 
heute nacht wieder einer von schätzungsweise über 30.....
ich fisch mit 120g festbleimontage, einem 20cm langen vorfach mit einem fox seies 2xs der größe 6.
die fische kann ich immer ein stück herandrillen, und bei der ersten flucht nachdem sie 1-3m schnur genommen haben steigen sie aus. der abstand von meinem 22mm boilie zum haken beträgt 0,5cm.

habt ihr eine idee woran es liegt?
was kann ich tun?

ich bin wirklich am verzweifeln!


----------



## Jemir (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

falsche Rutenhandhabung, zu schnelles ans Ufer drillen gepaart mit einem falschen Winkel (zu flach) von Rute zum Fisch wäre ne Möglichkeit


----------



## Steffen90 (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

rutenwinkel zur schnur beträgt ca. 90°. das mit dem zu schnellen herandrillen kann sein, muss ich aber tun um den fisch von den im wasser stehenden bäumen fern zu halten. ich fisch ca. 10m vom ufer entfernt und bei aufnahme der rute hat der fisch schonmal 30m schnur genommen.


----------



## D.A.M (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> moin.
> in letzter zeit habe ich leider sehr viele aussteiger beim karpfen fischen. alles gute fische weit über 20 pfund.
> heute nacht wieder einer von schätzungsweise über 30.....
> ich fisch mit 120g festbleimontage, einem 20cm langen vorfach mit einem fox seies 2xs der größe 6.
> ...


 
Hallo meine vorfächer sind alle so um die 10 cm lang und ich würde an deiner stelle den boilie zum haken von 1 cm nehmen habe auch immer den fehler gemacht das der Boilie zu kurz unter dem haken war sprich mit 0,5 cm und das vorfach war auch 20 bis 25 cm das war mein fehler .


----------



## bennie (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

was machst du wenn du die rute beim run aufnimmst?


----------



## Flyfisher01 (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Mach mal nen ganz neuen Haken ran und Haar etwas länger #6


----------



## Steffen90 (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



bennie schrieb:


> was machst du wenn du die rute beim run aufnimmst?


freilauf raus und dann läuft der fisch gegen die rute, welche ich sofort im 90° winkel zur schnur halte.


----------



## Steffen90 (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

und nen neuen haken nehm ich jedes mal.


----------



## bennie (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> freilauf raus und dann läuft der fisch gegen die rute, welche ich sofort im 90° winkel zur schnur halte.



und die bremse gibt sofort schnur?


----------



## Steffen90 (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



bennie schrieb:


> und die bremse gibt sofort schnur?


 nein. die hab ich relativ hart eingestellt. wegen den büschen....


----------



## bennie (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

also wenn er voll in den widerstand läuft liegts an was anderen.
probiere mal riglängen und haken.


----------



## Steffen90 (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

haken probier ich schon.... und zwar welche von kamasan 4er und 2er, die fox, und e-s-p haken der größe 6


----------



## fantazia (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Fische dies Jahr auch dicht vor den Rutenspitzen und habe andauernd Fische verloren.
Habe das Bleigewicht von 113Gramm auf 85Gramm verringert und weicher gedrillt und habe seit dem keinen Fisch bei 20 Runs mehr verloren.Hatte vorher alles probiert.Nix hat geholfen.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

definitiv haar länger bei 6er haken und 22er pille sind 5mm zu kurz 1 cm oder sogar 1,5 cm der haken kann sich gar nicht richtig verdrehen.

kann nicht funktionieren

jetz brauch kein schlauer zu schreiben das ging immer

hab im august an einen see ein rig gefischt das wo anders so gut wie nie versagte an dem see gings nicht das hilft nur probieren


----------



## Steffen90 (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

also muss ich nur das haar verlängern? 
bei 2er haken hab ich aber das selbe problem. 
und das vorfach auf 10 cm verkürzen?


----------



## Mr. Boilie (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

und allen schnick schnack weglassen ganz simpel no knot ohne schlauch und alles


----------



## Marc 24 (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Es könnte sein, dass die Karpfen relativ weiche "Lippen" haben? Wenn sie dann weit vorne gehakt sind, kann es sein, dass du den Karpfen den Haken durch das "harte" Drillen aus dem Maul reißt. Problem wäre dann eben, dass du direkt vor den Bäumen fischt, von denen du den Karpfen möglichst schnell wegbekommen musst. Könnte aber natürlich auch an Mr. Boilies Möglichkeit liegen .

Gruß Marc


----------



## fantazia (27. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, dass die Karpfen relativ weiche "Lippen" haben? Wenn sie dann weit vorne gehakt sind, kann es sein, dass du den Karpfen den Haken durch das "harte" Drillen aus dem Maul reißt. Problem wäre dann eben, dass du direkt vor den Bäumen fischt, von denen du den Karpfen möglichst schnell wegbekommen musst. Könnte aber natürlich auch an Mr. Boilies Möglichkeit liegen .
> 
> Gruß Marc


Ich denke es liegt am zu hart drillen direkt vor der Rutenspitze.Hatte wie gesagt das gleiche Problem.Rig über Monate immer wieder geändert.Vorfachlänge,Hakengrösse,verschiedene Haken etc.
Dann habe ich das Bleigewicht verringert und weicher gedrillt und zack kein Fisch schlitzt mehr aus.


----------



## Steffen90 (28. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



Mr. Boilie schrieb:


> und allen schnick schnack weglassen ganz simpel no knot ohne schlauch und alles


mach ich eh schon....


----------



## Steffen90 (28. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

an dem harten drillen kann ich leider nichts ändern. es liegt eigendlich nur an einem baum, in den alle fische sofort rein flüchten wollen. leider gibt es auch keine möglichkeit diesen zu entfernen. 
ich werde am 2.10. einfach mal die tipps ausprobieren und dann berichten.
vielen dank für die hilfe!


----------



## marcus7 (28. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Wie schätz du denn wie schwer der gehakte Fisch ist wenn du ihn sekunden nach Aufnahme der Rute verlierst?

Ich kann nur sagen das ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe das kleine Fische schnell schlitzen egal welcher haken und große Fische in den meisten Fällen sauber haken.
Große Fische haben viel mehr Wulst an den Lippen kleine nicht.

Du kannst wie alle sagen nur hakenforemen varrieieren und Haar lieber zu lang als zu kurz, aber wurde ja alles shcon gesagt

viel glück1


----------



## jonnys23 (28. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Hallo Steffen
Ich denke auch, dass Dein Haken das Problem ist. Entweder Haarlänge vergrössern oder kleinere Boilies nehmen.
Alternativ kannst Du auch die Haken grösser und dickdrähtiger wählen. Dann kann er nicht mehr so leicht ausschlitzen bzw. hakt vielleicht auch tiefer im Maul. 6er erscheint mir schon etwas klein für Deine Boiliegrösse und Angelmethode (... _Kampfdrillen_). Auch könnte möglicherweise eine andere Hakensorte helfen, diesen besser im Maul zu verankern. 
Ich nehme die Hakengrösse immer halbwegs passend zur Boiliegrösse, d.h. für 22er Boilie ist ein 6er schon ziemlich klein (ich würde ~ 2er nehmen).

Und noch eine Idee: Ich habe auch immer wieder diverse Probleme mit Bäume und Wasserpflanzen in unseren Seen. Hab dieses Jahr einfach die Futterstelle etwa 30 Meter weiter von den Hindernissen weggelegt als sonst. Die Karpfen haben trotzdem gebissen und ich hatte mehr Spiel bzw. Zeit den Fisch mit normalen Bremseneinsatz von den Hindernissen fernzuhalten.

Gruss René


----------



## fantazia (28. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> an dem harten drillen kann ich leider nichts ändern. es liegt eigendlich nur an einem baum, in den alle fische sofort rein flüchten wollen. leider gibt es auch keine möglichkeit diesen zu entfernen.
> ich werde am 2.10. einfach mal die tipps ausprobieren und dann berichten.
> vielen dank für die hilfe!


Ich glaube bei harter Drillmethode vor Hindernissen und das noch auf kurzer Entfernung wirst du immer öfters mal Aussteiger haben egal welches Rig oder so.Würde wohl den Platz wechseln oder wie jonnys23 schon sagte weiter vom Hinderniss entfernt fischen damit du weicher drillen kannst.


----------



## PROLOGIC (28. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Hi,

ich sage auch dass das Haar definitiv zu kurz ist. Evtl mal den Haken ne Nr. größer wählen und trotzdem das Haar gute 1,5cm lang machen.

Was für ne Testkurve hat deine Rute?

Mono oder Geflecht?

Probiers mal mit ner 2lbs Rute mit schön parabolischer Aktion und ner Mono mit Dehnung, dann klappt des. 

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Steffen90 (28. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

ich fische eine exori x-line vaquish carp mit 2 3/4lbs. vorher eine ultimate novell mit 2 3/4lbs.
als rolle die shimano thunnus mit 35er oder 40er mono.

und die größe d3er karpfen kann ich gut nach nen paar sekunden drill schätzen. unsere großen gehen ab wie dampfwalzen. die kleineren sind hektischer.


----------



## luecke3.0 (28. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Hallo,
das Gerät ist schonmal perfekt!#6

Längeres Haar, größere und dickdrahtige Haken, schwereres Blei, evtl. Balanced Hookbaits und wie schon gesagt wurde -> Keinen unnötigen Schnickschnack mit dem Rig veranstalten, ich würds evtl. sogar noch länger machen. Ich würds allerhöchstens mal mit nem Line Aligner Rig probieren, die sind schön einfach gehalten, haken aber bombig!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## fantazia (28. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Gerät ist schonmal perfekt!#6
> 
> Längeres Haar, größere und dickdrahtige Haken, schwereres Blei, evtl. Balanced Hookbaits und wie schon gesagt wurde -> Keinen unnötigen Schnickschnack mit dem Rig veranstalten, ich würds evtl. sogar noch länger machen. Ich würds allerhöchstens mal mit nem Line Aligner Rig probieren, die sind schön einfach gehalten, haken aber bombig!
> ...


Wieso soll er auf so kurze Entfernung noch mehr als 120Gramm Blei nehmen?Ist auf so kurze Entfernung doch garnicht nötig finde ich.Umso mehr Blei umso eher kann der Haken doch arbeiten im Maul weil das schwere Blei hin und her schaukelt.Würde sogar eher nen leichteres von 85Gramm nehmen und dafür Feilauf schön fest.Hakt sich trotzdem jeder Fisch sicher.Also ich bleibe dabei und sage es liegt am zu harten drillen.Denke da wird auch kein längeres Haar oder nen anderer oder grösserer Haken viel bringen.Ist doch klat das wenn man auf kurze Distanz hart drillt der Haken leicht ausschlitzt.Hatte wie gesagt das gleiche Problem.Nur das bei mir halt kein Baum als Hinderniss im weg war sondern ich aus gewohnheit von weiteren Distanzen für so kurze Distanz einfach zu hart gedrillt habe.Habe mein Bleigewicht von 113Gramm auf 85Gramm verringert Freilauf schön fest und weicher gedrillt.Zack keine Aussteiger mehr.


----------



## Multe (28. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Wie weit fischt du vom Ufer weg? ist der Weg zu weit oder hat deine Schnur eine zu starke Dehnung? Ist die Rute zu hart? All das kann zum Verlust des Fisches führen.


----------



## luecke3.0 (28. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

@fantazia
Ein schweres Blei sorgt dafür, das der Haken sofort richtig eindringt, zu leichte Bleie können zu Fehlbissen führen oder der Haken setzt sich erst beim Anhieb und schlitzt vorher nur durchs Maul.
Meiner Meinung nach hat das Blei überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf Ausschlitzer, es sei denn es hängt irgendwo fest!

@Multe
Die Ruten von STeffen (Exori) sind ein Traum und genau die Richtigen für kurze Distanz und große Fische!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## PROLOGIC (29. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Hi,

klar hakt ein schweres Blei besser aber durch das hin und her schaukeln arbeitet auch der Haken viel mehr im Maul und vergrößert den Einstich, kann also durchaus schlitzen.



> Die Ruten von STeffen (Exori) sind ein Traum und genau die Richtigen für kurze Distanz und große Fische!


 
Ne 2 3/4 lbs Rute mit Spitzenaktion beim Hindernisfischen auf kurze Distanz = genau Richtig???#c

Also mal ehrlich, auf kurze Distanz 2 3/4lbs braucht kein Mensch.

Und dann noch ne Spitzenaktion wenn er sie ausm Baum rausholzen muss|bigeyes.

Wahrscheinlich auch noch in einem dieser verträumten, verschlammten, von Seerosen bedeckten Waldweihern wo die Fische extrem weiche Mäuler haben und sowieso bei jeder Kleinigkeit schlitzen...|uhoh:

Hier gehört ne weiche, vollparabolische Rute her. Du brauchst ihm erstmal kaum Schnur geben bis du ihn vom Baum weg hast und die weiche Aktion dämpft die Fluchten sanft ab.

Was passiert bei der harten? Du gibst ihm ebenfalls keine Schnur, sonst wäre er im Baum, also läuft er voll in die Rute. Die weiche Spitze ist eh schon überlastet, also kommt das harte Rückgrat ins Spiel, und zack ist er weg.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## harti911 (29. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Gerät ist schonmal perfekt!#6


 
Sehe ich genauso wie Prologic, denn die Kombo von Ruten wäre mir für die Art des Angelns viel zu schwer!

Hängt natürlich auch vom Angler selbst ab, denn Rute und Angler (bzw. dessen Art zu drillen) müssen einfach zueinander passen! Das wird leider viel zu häufig vernachlässigt!

Mit einer 2 3/4 Lbs Rute würde ich beispielsweise an so einer Stelle auch eine enorme Ausstiegsquote hinlegen. Deswegen nutze ich für meinen Teil überwiegend "sehr weiche" Ruten und seit dem habe ich selbst an hindernisreichen Gewässern solche Probleme eingedämmt...


----------



## MrTom (29. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Hi


> Probiers mal mit ner 2lbs Rute mit schön parabolischer Aktion


Also ich lieb ja auch 2lbs-Ruten, aber wenn er einen Fisch von einem Hinderniss fernhalten muss brauch er Reserven. Bei einer Rute die sich schon bis zur Rolle durchbiegt, hat er die logischerweise nicht. Ich will jetzt keine Empfehlung aussprechen, aber 2lbs sind definitiv zu wenig.
Die XS2 sind gut dickdrähtig und auch die Grösse find ich top.
Ich würde jetzt mit Haar- und Vorfachlänge experimentieren, aber nacheinander, damit du weisst woran es gelegen hat.

mfg Thomas


----------



## luecke3.0 (29. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

@prologic

Kennst du die Rute überhaupt!!!???
Ein Kumpel von mir hat drei Stück, und da ist nix mit Spitzenaktion! Das sind stark progressive Ruten, die über mehr als 2/3 des Blanks richtig "arbeiten"!
Wenn man große Fische auf kurze Distanz "bremsen" muss, genau das Richtige!

-> Ordentlich dicke Haken drauf (mind. 2er) und langes weiches Vorfach!!!

Wenns dann immernoch nicht klappt, sollte man das Angeln an solchen Stellen zum Wohle der Fische einstellen!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## fantazia (29. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Wenns dann immernoch nicht klappt, sollte man das Angeln an solchen Stellen zum Wohle der Fische einstellen!
> 
> Gruß
> Lücke


Also meinste wenn deine Methode nicht klappt klappt garnix oder was?Ich denke auch weichere Rute oder weicher drillen was im diesem Fall ja leider nicht geht ausser man verlegt den Spot weiter vom Baum weg bringt mehr als deine Tips.Und dazu noch nen leichteres Blei von 85Gramm|supergri.Wozu 120Gramm oder mehr für 5-10 Meter entfernung?Freilauf schön fest und gut ist.


----------



## MrTom (29. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



> Ordentlich dicke Haken drauf (mind. 2er) und langes weiches Vorfach!!!


Warum ein langes Vorfach|kopfkrat , warum ein weiches|kopfkrat
Wenn du mit dicken Haken grosse Haken meinst, versteh ich nicht warum. Ein kleiner Haken arbeitet doch viel weniger in der Lippe.

mfg Thomas


----------



## luecke3.0 (29. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Ihr dreht euch die Worte auch so hin wie ihr das wollt!|rolleyes

1. Wird sich unser Themenstarter, da er gerade neue Ruten hat, jetzt nicht schon wieder welche wegen einer Stelle kaufen.

2. Wie lange wollt ihr denn rumprobieren, bis irgendeine Methode klappt!? Bis alle Fische kein Maul mehr haben oder 30kg Blei hinter sich herziehen!?

Ich kenne auch solche Stellen und Seen mit "Weichmaulkarpfen" und ich habe meine Methoden optimiert und es klappte fast überall. Wo einfach zu viele Hindernisse sind, hab ich das Angeln eingestellt -> Allerdings habe ich die Fische nicht im Freiwasser verloren sondern nur in Hindernissen.

@Mr.Tom
Dicke Haken sitzen viel besser und können nicht so leicht ausschlitzen! Das kannst du zu Hause sehr gut simulieren, nimm ein Stück Pappe und hau verschiedene Haken da rein und probier mal, welche Hakenart sich am schwersten rausreißen lässt!
Mit nem weichen und langem Vorfach saugt der Fisch erstens den Köder weiter ein und zweitens nimmt er mehr "Anlauf" bevor das Blei kommt -> er hakt besser! Laufmontage (20-30cm) wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Karpfencrack (29. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

das mit den großen haken find ich auch unnötig ein kleiner haken der größe 4-8 hält viel besser im maul


----------



## fantazia (29. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Mit nem weichen und langem Vorfach saugt der Fisch erstens den Köder weiter ein und zweitens nimmt er mehr "Anlauf" bevor das Blei kommt -> er hakt besser! Laufmontage (20-30cm) wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.
> 
> Gruß
> Lücke


Was bringt es wenn er weiter hinten im Maul gehakt ist?Vorne in den Lippen sitzt der Haken doch viel sicherer.Und wozu braucht der Karpfen bitte anlauf?Scharfe Haken,Freilauf schön straff und nicht so lose eingestellt wie manche es wieso auch immer machen und der Haken sitzt komplett im Maul.Gerade auf so kurze Entfernung.Und bitte nicht anschlagen sondern einfach Rute vom Pod nehmen und Freilauf rausmachen.


----------



## MrTom (29. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Du hast geschrieben


> Ordentlich dicke Haken drauf (mind. 2er)


deswegen fragte ich


> Wenn du mit dicken Haken grosse Haken meinst, versteh ich nicht warum.


Also hab ich nur nicht verstanden warum du 2er Haken und grösser empfiehlst.
Ich finde den Haken den er schon verwendet sehr angebracht-es gibt nicht viel was dicker ist wie ein 2XS.

mfg Thomas


----------



## luecke3.0 (29. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Bei mir klappst an den "Weichmaulgewässern" so wunderbar, Ausschlitzer gibts seitdem nicht mehr. Am Anfang hatte ich an dem See auch nie Ausschlitzer, hab auch nur ganz einfach gefischt, wie jetzt auch wieder. Dann habe ich ein paar "ausgefeiltere" Rigs ausprobiert mit kleineren Haken, die an anderen Gewässern super funktionierten aber an diesem See zu Fischverlust führten. Bin da aber wie gesagt wieder von ab!

@Mr.Tom
Ich mag mich irren, aber bei den meißten Haken die ich fische steigt mit der Größe auch die Drahtdicke. Zumindest ab ca. Größe 2 oder mehr.
Mal abgesehen davon fische ich, wenn große Fische zu erwarten sind lieber ne Nummer größer.

@Karpfencrack

Mehr angeln gehen und weniger Korda Videos gucken!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Steffen90 (29. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

so ich habe meine stelle jetzt 15meter weiter von dem baum wegverlagert.... also auf ca. 25m entfernung. 
vorfächer mit einer länge von 10-15cm mit verschiedenen haken und längerem haar gebunden und ich werde eine weiche 35er schnur benutzen. 
und ja die karpfen dort müssten weiche mäuler haben, da der see sehr schlammig ist.


----------



## PROLOGIC (30. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Hi,

@lüecke

Ich hatte sogar 2 davon selbst im Einsatz, und hab nicht nur bei meinen Kumpels abgekuckt und nachgelabert wie du anscheinend.

Für mich ist das eindeutig eine Spitzenaktion. Zumindest wäre sie mir viel zu steif zum Hindernisangeln. Geschmäcker sind verschieden und das Aktions-Empfinden anscheinend auch.

Ach ja: 


> Schlank, dezent schön und Kraftpaket - das sind die herausragenden Eigenschaften dieser Rute!
> Weitere Eigenschaften sind: Schnelle Spitzenaktion kombiniert mit kräftigem Rückgrat und genügend Dämpfungseigenschaften für unerwartete Fluchten


 
So stehts bei Herrieden über die Vanquish

@Steffen

Das mit dem weglegen der Stelle war wohl die beste Lösung

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## luecke3.0 (30. September 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Mahlzeit,
also ich habe die Rute (2,75lbs) schon geworfen und auch damit gedrillt, für mich ist das keine Spitzenaktion! Die Rute ist ungefähr vergleichbar mit ner Chub Outkast oder Daiwa Regal in 2,75lbs.
Ich denke das du damit schon nen Fisch gefangen hast, dann wirst du`s doch selbst gemerkt haben! Oder du hast noch nie ne Rute mit echter Spitzenaktion gesehen.

Bei Ruten mit Spitzenaktion, da "nickt" die SPitze ein bißchen im Drill, das wars. Da geht die Exori schon ganz anders zur Sache!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Steffen90 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

es klappt wieder 
längeres haar plus sehr sanfte drillweise hats gebracht. 
einen hab ich dennoch verloren, da ich ihn wieder etwas zu hart rangenommen hab....
aber bei dem gelandetebn fisch saß der haken knapp aber sauber in der unterlippe.
26 pfund hat der kleine übrigens.
leider das bild nicht sooo gut


----------



## tommy007 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

mich würde mal iteresieren mit welcher schnur du angelst mono oder geflochtene  ??


----------



## welszander71 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

hallo,jetzt möchte ich auch mal meinen senf dazu geben.also die diskussion über die rutenstärke find ich unwichtig.ich fische nur 3,5-pfünder.mit weichen ruten verliert ihr eher mehr fische!die dehnung der schnur wird unterschätzt!selbst auf 20m distanz fische ich zb.harisson omen ls 12,3,5lb.auf weitere entfernung so ab 60m kommen sportex 13,3,5lb kraftpakete zum einsatz.bei hindernissen ist zudem 30lb.-amnesia schlagschnur pflicht.vom softdrillen halte ich zudem wenig.natürlich muss die rollenbremse passen und der fisch soll schnur abziehen.wenn das allerdings stramm vonstatten geht,sitzt der haken eher besser und wird auch nicht schlitzen.es sei denn man verwendet häken mit agressiv abgewinkeltem hakenöhr,wie zb.den ungeeigneten 2xs!probiers einfach mal mit einem fox serie 2,grösse 1.auch der gute alte drennan continental boilie hook eignet sich oder der super snag-hook.ein etwas längeres haar und no knot,fertig ist der lack und es gibt keine probs.und werd bitte nicht zum softdriller,gerade nicht bei hindernissen!karpfenfänge bis 48 pfund sprechen da für meine aussagen!
gruss:michael


----------



## wingtsun32 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Hallo Leute,
möchte hier meine Erfahrung auch mal breittreten.

Grundsätzlich fische ich mit Bleien über 100 gr.Das Blei sollte so schnell wie möglich während des drillens verloren gehen,da es oft passieren kann das das Blei durch sein Gewicht den Haken löst wenn der Fisch sich dreht.Bringe ich die Montage mit dem Boot raus ,benutze ich die Fox safetyclips und kürze die clips noch.Optimal,da die Foxclips die Bleie eh schnell verlieren.
Ungeeignet sind die Foxclips wenn du weiter werfen mußt,da du die Bleie schon im Flug verlierst.

4er bis 6er "scharfe" Haken je nach Köder.Mit 2er Ankern fischt man nicht.Du machst nur größere Löcher und hast zu viel Bewegung.
Kleinere Haken sitzen viel besser.
Der Abstand vom Haken zum Köder sollte nicht unter 1,5 cm sein,eher etwas länger.
Thema Anschlagener Fisch ist bei der Festbleimethode eh schon "vorgehakt",also reicht ein leichtes nachsetzen und nicht wie wild die Bremse zu und die Rute bis nach hinten knallen.

Geflochtene Schnüre habe meiner Meinung nach nur Ihre Berechtigung beim Karpfenangeln wenn man weit über 100m raus fischt,auf diese Entfernung haben Monofiele zu viel Dehnung.
Geflochtene sind außerdem zu empfindlich,sägen sich in Holz fest und benötigen sehr weiche Ruten.Also weg damit.

Man kann durchaus kurz vor Hindernissen fischen.Dehnungsarme Schnur,Bremse zu,Rute steil nach oben stellen und ans Pod binden (sonst ist sie weg)wenns piept mußt du sofort an der Rute sein und nicht erst aus dem Schlafsack und die Schuhe anziehen.(Nicht anschlagen,der Fisch hängt bereits)Dann Klappts  auch.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## welszander71 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

naja sascha,bei den häken kann ich dir nicht ganz beipflichten und ich fische gerne fox inliner aber bei allem anderen hast du recht.stabiles pod ,freilauf stramm und schnell an der rute sein ist pflicht.die stelle mit dem baum sollte er auf jeden fall wieder befischen,ich denke es ist die top stelle in dem see.wenn der fisch ins hindernis zieht einfach stramm halten und gedult,er kommt auch wieder raus.und ich denke grössere haken nehmen mehr fleisch sascha aber vielleicht liegt die warheit auch in der mitte,grins.hab mir darüber auch schon gedanken gemacht allerdings haben grosse karpfen auch riesen mäuler.deshalb vielleicht auch mal nen "big ball"mit nem grossen haken fischen.ich fische übrigens zur zeit am liebsten zwei 22 er boilies am fox serie 2 grösse 1.aber das muss jeder selber wissen.
gruss:michael


----------



## wingtsun32 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Klar,jedem das seine.
Habe früher nur mit großen Haken Gefischt.
Mitlerweile kann ich sagen das ich von den kleineren Haken überzeugt bin.
Selbst bei Bigballs nehme ich 4er verlängere aber dementsprechend das Haar.
Versuche es doch mal ne Zeit lang mit 4er und längerem Haar.
Deine Meinung und das Ergebnis würde mich interessieren.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## luecke3.0 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Ja, guck an, es klappt doch -> Dickes Petri zum Fisch!!!!

Damit man schnell an den Ruten ist, hab ich an solchen Stellen meine Ruten, wenns geht, schon fast im Zelt stehen. Zum nächtlichen Drillen sollte man sich Gartenklocks oder Neoprensocken besorgen, damit ist man schneller als wenn man sich erst noch in die Schuhe quälen muss!

Zu den Hakengrößen: Man kann es nicht verallgemeinern! Karpfen haben je nach Gewässerbedingungen unterschiedliche Mäuler. Ich befische auch Seen mit viel Kies und Muscheln, da sind 140g fast Pflicht und dazu kleine "krawanige" Haken. Das würde ich in diesem Fall aber nicht empfehlen!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## fantazia (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> es klappt wieder
> längeres haar plus sehr sanfte drillweise hats gebracht.
> einen hab ich dennoch verloren, da ich ihn wieder etwas zu hart rangenommen hab....
> aber bei dem gelandetebn fisch saß der haken knapp aber sauber in der unterlippe.
> ...


Glaub auch mit deiner alten Haarlänge hätte es geklappt.Wichtig ist halt nur die sanfte Drillmethode.


----------



## welszander71 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

naja sascha,ich fische vorwiegend im fluss,da möchte ich auf meine fangeisen nicht verzichten.nächstes we gehts 2 tage an einen bagersee und da werd ich etwas kleiner fischen.so saugt es sich auch besser ein für unsere rüsselmäuligen freunde,grins!
gruss:michael


----------



## Steffen90 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



wingtsun32 schrieb:


> Klar,jedem das seine.
> Habe früher nur mit großen Haken Gefischt.
> Mitlerweile kann ich sagen das ich von den kleineren Haken überzeugt bin.
> Selbst bei Bigballs nehme ich 4er verlängere aber dementsprechend das Haar.
> ...


hab ich letzte nacht getan 
mit meinen "alten" karpfenhaken von kensaki.... made in japan...


----------



## Casualties (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



welszander71 schrieb:


> hallo,jetzt möchte ich auch mal meinen senf dazu geben.also die diskussion über die rutenstärke find ich unwichtig.ich fische nur 3,5-pfünder.mit weichen ruten verliert ihr eher mehr fische!die dehnung der schnur wird unterschätzt!selbst auf 20m distanz fische ich zb.harisson omen ls 12,3,5lb.auf weitere entfernung so ab 60m kommen sportex 13,3,5lb kraftpakete zum einsatz.bei hindernissen ist zudem 30lb.-amnesia schlagschnur pflicht.vom softdrillen halte ich zudem wenig.natürlich muss die rollenbremse passen und der fisch soll schnur abziehen.wenn das allerdings stramm vonstatten geht,sitzt der haken eher besser und wird auch nicht schlitzen.es sei denn man verwendet häken mit agressiv abgewinkeltem hakenöhr,wie zb.den ungeeigneten 2xs!probiers einfach mal mit einem fox serie 2,grösse 1.auch der gute alte drennan continental boilie hook eignet sich oder der super snag-hook.ein etwas längeres haar und no knot,fertig ist der lack und es gibt keine probs.und werd bitte nicht zum softdriller,gerade nicht bei hindernissen!karpfenfänge bis 48 pfund sprechen da für meine aussagen!
> gruss:michael


 
Also ich weis nicht was ihr gegen die 2xs HAcken habt
fische die jetst ein jahr
und halte die Karpfen schon ganz schön hehr

und ich fange trotsdem meine Fische.

Gut ab und an ist schon ein austeiger dabei 
aber an dem gewässer an dem ich fische muss man
die Fische hart drillen da der Komplette See voller Muscheln ist, und ich sie so nicht so weit an den Grund lassen darf!


----------



## fantazia (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



welszander71 schrieb:


> hallo,jetzt möchte ich auch mal meinen senf dazu geben.also die diskussion über die rutenstärke find ich unwichtig.ich fische nur 3,5-pfünder.mit weichen ruten verliert ihr eher mehr fische!die dehnung der schnur wird unterschätzt!selbst auf 20m distanz fische ich zb.harisson omen ls 12,3,5lb.auf weitere entfernung so ab 60m kommen sportex 13,3,5lb kraftpakete zum einsatz.bei hindernissen ist zudem 30lb.-amnesia schlagschnur pflicht.vom softdrillen halte ich zudem wenig.natürlich muss die rollenbremse passen und der fisch soll schnur abziehen.wenn das allerdings stramm vonstatten geht,sitzt der haken eher besser und wird auch nicht schlitzen.es sei denn man verwendet häken mit agressiv abgewinkeltem hakenöhr,wie zb.den ungeeigneten 2xs!probiers einfach mal mit einem fox serie 2,grösse 1.auch der gute alte drennan continental boilie hook eignet sich oder der super snag-hook.ein etwas längeres haar und no knot,fertig ist der lack und es gibt keine probs.und werd bitte nicht zum softdriller,gerade nicht bei hindernissen!karpfenfänge bis 48 pfund sprechen da für meine aussagen!
> gruss:michael


Vllt haben die Fische in deinem Gewässer harte Mäuler.Aber fische mal an meinem See dicht vor den Rutenspitzen mit deiner Drillmethode und deinen harten Knüppeln da.Du wirst fast jeden Fisch verlieren.Und Karpfenfänge bis 48Pfund sprechen für ein gutes Gewässer.Mehr aber auch nicht unbedingt.Denn wo sone Karpfen schwimmen kann man sie auch fangen.


----------



## fantazia (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



wingtsun32 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> möchte hier meine Erfahrung auch mal breittreten.
> 
> Grundsätzlich fische ich mit Bleien über 100 gr.Das Blei sollte so schnell wie möglich während des drillens verloren gehen,da es oft passieren kann das das Blei durch sein Gewicht den Haken löst wenn der Fisch sich dreht.Bringe ich die Montage mit dem Boot raus ,benutze ich die Fox safetyclips und kürze die clips noch.Optimal,da die Foxclips die Bleie eh schnell verlieren.
> Ungeeignet sind die Foxclips wenn du weiter werfen mußt,da du die Bleie schon im Flug verlierst.


Na das ist ja toll.Nur um paar fische mehr zu landen mutwillig das Gewässer mit Blei verseuchen#q.Die Montage ist dafür gedacht das der Karpfen sich bei einem Abriss vom Blei befreien kann und nicht für den Egoistischen Angler.


----------



## wingtsun32 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Hallo Fantazia,

du hast recht mit deiner Aussage.
Gerade an Seen sollte man umsichtiger sein was die Verseuchung mit Blei angeht.Da ich an meinem Hausgewässer kein Boot benutzen darf und weit werfen muß,nutze ich keine Foxclips.Somit hängt das Blei noch.
Aber in Kanälen und Lippe fische ich mit 200gr und da muß da Blei einfach weg.
Da bin ich Egoist genug nach dem Motto:Lieber Blei weg als Fisch weg


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

#d#d:v
also das blei muss nicht unbedingt weg, mit inlinern fängt man auch karpfen und das blei bleibt dran! muss fantazia zustimmen, das blei ist eigentlich nur dafür da das es sich löst wenn es festhängt und nicht das beim biss schon abfällt! blei ist giftig!

wenn man nun aber das blei abhaben möchte, dann nehmt doch einfach stein, sind umweltfreundlich und auch umsonst, vorallem wenn man mit dem boot die montagen rausbringt macht es doch keinen unterschied ob stein oder blei!


----------



## jonnys23 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



wingtsun32 schrieb:


> ... du hast recht mit deiner Aussage.
> Gerade an Seen sollte man umsichtiger sein was die Verseuchung mit Blei angeht.Da ich an meinem Hausgewässer kein Boot benutzen darf und weit werfen muß,nutze ich keine Foxclips.Somit hängt das Blei noch.
> Aber in Kanälen und Lippe fische ich mit 200gr und da muß da Blei einfach weg.
> Da bin ich Egoist genug nach dem Motto:Lieber Blei weg als Fisch weg...



... ich frage mich jetzt schon 2 Stunden, warum denn Blei in Kanälen ökologisch unbedenklich(er) sein soll ? (... und dann auch noch 200 Gramm!!!) Aber ich finde irgendwie keine plausible Erklärung dafür.
Kannst Du mich bitte mal aufklären!

Danke und Gruss
René


----------



## wingtsun32 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



jonnys23 schrieb:


> ... ich frage mich jetzt schon 2 Stunden, warum denn Blei in Kanälen ökologisch unbedenklich(er) sein soll ? (... und dann auch noch 200 Gramm!!!) Aber ich finde irgendwie keine plausible Erklärung dafür.
> Kannst Du mich bitte mal aufklären!
> 
> Danke und Gruss
> René



Ökologisch unbedenklicher in Kanälen? Hab ich gar nicht behauptet.Blei ist überall giftig und kleine Tümpel sind wohl wesentlich anfälliger wie auf Strecke an Kanälen z.B.
Warum 200 gr? Kann nur jemand fragen der noch nicht im Rhein oder Kanälen gefischt hat.

@ carphunter-7

das mit dem Stein als Bleiersatz ist ne gute Alternative.Bekannte nehmen schwere Muttern vom Schrott mit 18er Schnurr im clip.
Geht auch,hab ich aber nie gemacht.(ich weiß,ich sollte es aber tun)
Tatsache ist,das schwere Bleie aussteiger produzieren(das ist doch das Thema,oder?),da ist es egal ob inliner oder nicht.


----------



## luecke3.0 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Hallo,
kleiner Tip am Rande:
Man kann auch darauf achten, das man "bleifreie Bleie" kauft. Viele Bleie werden eh nicht mehr aus Blei hergestellt! Das ist dann ne Zinn-Legierung o.ä..

Auf kurz oder lang wird das eh vorbei sein, Jäger dürfen an Gewässern auch schon nicht mehr mit Bleischrot schießen.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Steffen90 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

neue erfolgsmeldung 
10, 36 und 42 pfund.....
den 36er hatte ich schon letztes jahr mit 35. mein bisheriger pb. und bis heute morgen waren 36 pfund noch seerekord.....


----------



## gringo92 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Oo
petri  kannste nen bild vom 42er reinstellen


----------



## luecke3.0 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Alter Verwalter!!! |bigeyes

Vielleicht sollten wir aufhören Tips zu geben und da mal selbst hinfahren!!! Wo war der See noch gleich!?|supergri

Dickes Petri!

Womit hast du sie denn jetzt überlisten können? Oder hast du nur den Futterplatz verlegt und etwas sanfter gedrillt?

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Steffen90 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

futterplatz verlegt, sanfter gedrillt, anderer haken, längeres haar und weniger blei....
köder waren selfmades...


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

#r

hammer fische!


----------



## jonnys23 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht sollten wir aufhören Tips zu geben und da mal selbst hinfahren!!! Wo war der See noch gleich!?|supergri ...



... diese Gedanken hatte ich auch :q.

@Steffen
Dickes Petri; solche Karpfen hätte ich auch gern mal an der Schnur.

Thema Blei:
Ich bin nur Hobby-/Gelegenheitsangler, aber als ich gelesen habe, dass man pro Run (Zitat) "egoistischer Weise" 200 Gramm im Gewässer versenkt, standen meine Nackenhaare senkrecht. Und das tun sie in Anbetracht dieser merkwürdigen Logik immer noch ... #d

Gruss René


----------



## Jens0883 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



wingtsun32 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> möchte hier meine Erfahrung auch mal breittreten.
> 
> Grundsätzlich fische ich mit Bleien über 100 gr.Das Blei sollte so schnell wie möglich während des drillens verloren gehen,da es oft passieren kann das das Blei durch sein Gewicht den Haken löst wenn der Fisch sich dreht.Bringe ich die Montage mit dem Boot raus ,benutze ich die Fox safetyclips und kürze die clips noch.Optimal,da die Foxclips die Bleie eh schnell verlieren.
> ...


 
Sowas  hab ich echt noch nie gehört!


----------



## Karpfencrack (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

@ LUECKE
um zu dieser erkenntnis zu kommen brauch ich keine korda-videos,ich find das die aussage etwas traurig ist..


zu dem treadersteller :geile fische, muss ein ziemlich gutes gewässer sein#h


----------



## max_hoppus (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



wingtsun32 schrieb:


> Hallo Fantazia,
> 
> du hast recht mit deiner Aussage.
> Gerade an Seen sollte man umsichtiger sein was die Verseuchung mit Blei angeht.Da ich an meinem Hausgewässer kein Boot benutzen darf und weit werfen muß,nutze ich keine Foxclips.Somit hängt das Blei noch.
> ...


 
Für dieses Motto gehört dir die Angellizenz entzogen. Weißt du, dass Bleie nicht gut sind für das Gewässer? Blei enthält nähmlich, wie man eigentlich auch bei der Fischerprüfung gelernt haben sollte giftige Bestandteile. Wie kann man nur so hohl sein....bei solchen Statements ist es kein Wunder, dass die Regeln usw. alle verschärft werden.... Der Feind liest außerdem mit.... 

Das geilste finde ich aber, du weißt, dass schwere Bleie schnell für Aussteiger sorgen, fischst aber selber ein 200 g Blei...und anstatt nach dieser Einsicht einfach ein geringeres Gewicht zu wählen, montierst du das Blei so, dass es sich beim Drill löst und das Gewässer verpestet...Was zur Hölle soll das?
Dann drill doch einfach ein bisschen gefühlvoller im Fluß, und du hast nicht so viele Aussteiger...Die Angelschnur ist KEIN Abschleppseil und du weißt schon, dass es sich dabei um lebende Kreaturen handelt, mit welchen du da rumhantierst?!

..


----------



## wingtsun32 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

So,kleine Umfrage,

mich würde brennend interessieren wer von Euch am Rhein oder Kanal fischt?Also Gewässer mit starker Strömung und / oder mit starken Schiffsverkehr.
Welches Gewicht wird dort von euch benutzt und welche Erfolgsquote wird erzielt?ZB wieviel Runs im Durchschnitt bei 10 Sitzungen usw.

Bin gespannt.

@ luecke
ich gieße meine Blei selber.Wenn du eine Alternative zum Blei kennst das ich in meine Form gießen kann und vom Gewicht annähernd gleich ist,her damit.Mein Dank wird dir ewig nachschleichen.#6

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Kritik kann man auch üben, ohne an den Rand einer Beleidigung zu kommen. 
Und nun kriegt Euch ein und argumentiert sachlich.


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*



wingtsun32 schrieb:


> So,kleine Umfrage,
> 
> mich würde brennend interessieren wer von Euch am Rhein oder Kanal fischt?Also Gewässer mit starker Strömung und / oder mit starken Schiffsverkehr.
> Welches Gewicht wird dort von euch benutzt und welche Erfolgsquote wird erzielt?ZB wieviel Runs im Durchschnitt bei 10 Sitzungen usw.
> ...




mal ganz ehrlich,sitzt du anner quelle.
ich mein blei ist doch auch nicht umsonst...und wenn du nach jedem einholen neues blei benutzt,bzw nach jedem fang,kommt da doch bestimmt einiges zusammen...


----------



## luecke3.0 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

@wingtsun
Wenn du günstigen Rohstoff brauchst, dann fahr zur nächsten Autowerkstatt und frag nach alten Auswuchtgewichten. Nur wirst du da auch noch Blei kriegen.

Mittlerweile sind allerdings nur noch Zink-Gewichte erlaubt, ich weiß allerdings nicht wie da der Schmelzpunkt ist.

Ich weiß nur, das heutzutage als "Bleiersatz" Zinn oder Zink oder ne Legierung aus beidem verwendet wird.
Zinn bekommt man auch in Stangenform für Karosseriereparaturen.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## wingtsun32 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

@ celler

ich bekomme ab und zu von Dachdeckern mal Blei.

Ich habe auch kein großen bedarf bzw Verbrauch.Das ist es ja.So viel und oft fange ich am Kanal nicht, sodas sich der Bleiverlust in grenzen hält. Und beim einholen wenn mal wieder nix gebissen hat,ist es fast immer noch dran.
Das Problem ist wirklich das du an vielen Stellen schwere Gewichte brauchst.Sonst zieht dir die Stömung oder der nächste Schubverband die Montage weg.Zitat von Wulf Plickat " wo 100 gr gerade eben in der Strömung liegen bleiben sind 120 gr viel zu wenig.Woran soll der Fisch sich den haken?an den 20 gr die übrig bleiben wenn man den Strömungsdruck abzieht?"

Mit so schweren Bleien ist es schlecht zu drillen,womit wir wieder beim Thema "Aussteiger" wären.

Bin mal gespannt ob jemand bei der Umfrage die ich in die Runde geschmissen habe mitmacht.

@ luecke

leider gibt es kein Reifenhändler in meiner nähe,die mir Blei besorgen,da waren andere schneller.
Ich habe keine Ahnung über Eigenschaften von Zink.Weiß nicht ob es Giftig ist und als Alternative in Frage kommen könnte.Werde mich mal schlau machen.


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

@wingtsun32:

Ich fische meistens die Fox Elevator 198gr im Fluß in Verbindung mit den Mika Metal Bolt Clips. 

Klar drillt es sich nicht besonders gut damit aber zum Glück haben die Flußköppe harte Mäuler, da schlitzt selten was.

Erfolgsquote ist schwer zu sagen, manchmal sitze ich ne Woche und bekomme keinen einzigen Bleep und vor kurzem hatte ich in einer Nacht sieben Stück.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Steffen90 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

moin. 
ich hab wiedermal dieses problem.
an einem anderen see....
ich verlier die karpfen durch ausschlitzen und die graßer hak ich sauber in der unterlippe!
ich fisch mit aufgepopptem hartmais am 6er haken (3maiskörner und ein auftriebskörper). das vorfach ist 15cm lang und das abstand von hakenbogen bis zum mais beträgt 0,5cm (sollte bei so einem kleinen köder ja reichen...)
bleimäßig hab ich von 80-120g schon alles versucht....
dazu kommt noch das ich ziehmlich hart drillen muss, da in dem ganzen see ÜBERALL versunkene bäume stehen. meine stelle hab ich davon sogut wie es geht befreit. hab ca. 25-30m spielraum.
nach dem biss ziehen die fische sofort voll in den bis anschlag zugedrehten freilauf rein (shimano thunnus)
habt ihr ne idee woran es liegt?


----------



## jan_h (1. August 2009)

*AW: zu viele Aussteiger. was tun?!*

Weiches  Vorfachmaterial? Versuch mal Stiff bzw.  Fluorcarbon. hakt überständge Mäuler besser, zumindest laut meinen Erfahrungen.


----------

